# Unfair rcvd two 1 star rating on single trip please give advice



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.

Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..

This killed my average and now I cant accept premium calls

Ouuch


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

welcome to Uber 

here at Uber people we recommend you get another full time job and never depend on Uber for money or employment. What ever you do definitely don’t buy a car for Uber unless you can pay the note some other way like selling your body or setting up an organic smoothie bar.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> *Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..*


.....simply because Paying Customers are Uber's Priority to serve & protect.
While Uber is indifferent to oversupplied disposable nonemployee Drivers

Oh, and welcome &#128591; to the Forum


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, I do have another job. I'm just doing this part-time, but it's still very aggravating.


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

I also left her two five-star ratings on both trips and I get out and noticed they made a mess in my car. And of course Uber doesn't let you change the rating on a passenger. But a lot of Passenger to change the rating on a driver for up to a year I've read online.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Yes, I do have another job. I'm just doing this part-time, but it's still very aggravating.


Well, buckle up. This might have been the least aggravating experience you'll have with Uber going forward if you continue doing it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Look at it this way: if you're so clumsy that you end rides mid-trip, maybe you're not qualified to drive a premium service. If you keep it up, maybe you'll be deactivated from UberX. On the other hand, if you provide good service, your 5* ratings will stack up and you'll be able to rake in those extra pennies.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well maybe you need to go back to uber school and learn how to work the apps
she was able to give you two 1 stars because you actually gave her 2 trips, not 1
chalk it up a rookie mistake
now go take 300 more trips so you can make the 1 stars go away


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Yes, I do have another job. I'm just doing this part-time, but it's still very aggravating.


If you get aggravated by this you will eventually snap, just quit now. Many people are like you, just read the news.
Whatever you do don't start *ASSAULTING RIDERS 
ALSO GET SOME PERSONAL PROTECTION








*


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

She gave you a bad rating so you thought giving her another ride was a smooth move? Am I right? Maybe change that rating?

*YOU THOUGHT WRONG BUDDIE*


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

door slammer = 1 star


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Mtbsrfun said:


> She gave you a bad rating so you thought giving her another ride was a smooth move? Am I right? Maybe change that rating?
> 
> *YOU THOUGHT WRONG BUDDIE*


Did not know she was leaving me a 1 star rating they both popped up a few hours later


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Guess it was a little clumsy uber navigation seems to not take the best route to a destination. It had me going in a circle at first. I started using Google navigation it seems to take better more direct routes


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> I started using Google navigation it seems to take better more direct routes


In the words of RainMan (from the 2020 remake) .... "Waze ... Definitely Waze."

You get options that show mileage and time estimates. Take your most profitable pick from there.


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

It's like you're at the mercy of the customer. Someone request an Uber X then they Pile in five or six people because they see you have an SUV. Then Uber adjust the ride to the xl rate after u end the call asking for a fare adjustment and you have to worry about pax getting upset n leaving u a low rating?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

The hardest part of being an Uber driver is not F'ing hating all people of this earth
Most of them are selfish, scum parasites. 

f'ers that they all are!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> It's like you're at the mercy of the customer. Someone request an Uber X then they Pile in five or six people because they see you have an SUV. Then Uber adjust the ride to the xl rate after u end the call asking for a fare adjustment and you have to worry about pax getting upset n leaving u a low rating?


You seem to have a thin skin and are giving a lot more power to pax ratings than you should. If you want to survive driving for Uber, you need to do a lot of reading on here before you go out and drive again. There's a lot you can learn by reading threads on here.

For example - did you know you can decline or cancel a ride? If you're worried about ratings (which you generally shouldn't need to be if you're a decent driver and brush your teeth), you should have cancelled the X ride with more than 4 pax before you even unlocked the doors (and collected your cancellation fee). The pax were trying to take advantage of you from the beginning - no good was going to come from trying to accommodate them.

If you get a funny feeling about a ride, don't take it. Your gut is probably right.
If a ride doesn't happen, then it can't be rated.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

A newbie doing premium rides. Yeah, this will be a quick deactivation. The reasoning for this is the driver has zero accountability with his excuse that it’s the app. I know Uber does a great job with its app and has controls in place to ensure rides are not ended unintentionally. I am pretty sure the ant has that adrenaline flowing and is not thinking when tapping and swiping on the app.

Your best bet is to drive bar close or high volume areas on the lower platforms and figure out the apo and how you will manage rides. This will provide two things that you need which is experience with the app and volume to being in mode ratings to offset your shitty rating.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

So, you posted this story twice?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/unfa...ing-on-single-trip-please-give-advice.378201/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you think that this is bad, wait until a customer downrates you for something that is not your fault, such as a street closure due to a fire or the GPS suddenly decides to fail. You apologise profusely; the customer assures you that she understands that it is not your fault then downrates you and leaves nasty negative feedback on top of it.

Do not get too worked up about it. Learn from your rookie mistake, run more jobs. Get back to Premium status.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

You were so triggered by two 1* that you had to make two threads? One thread for each 1*?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

father of unicorns said:


> So, you posted this story twice?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/unfa...ing-on-single-trip-please-give-advice.378201/


One thread for each 1*.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

You had 2 separate rides she 1 stared you on both LOL....Wouldn't worry about her and ratings


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the ratings system is backassed nonsense. i had two sets of passengers try to sneak in open containers last week and i got one starred twice. get some offhand, condecending email from uber, seemingly playing devils advocate bc one of them was upset about me not letting them break the law and potentially get me in legal trouble, not to mention spilling alcohol in my ride and getting me a subsequent deactivation for a false intoxication report when the next pax smells booze in my car.

i replied and told them the deal, the one stars are still there and will remain for until they cycle 500ish 5 stars later. the rating system is stupid and flawed. and if it's linked to quests then fraudulent and undeserved low ratings from entitled millenials actually affect our income. and if uber supports this system (which they do) then they are just as culpable as the pax who give out fake ratings.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> the ratings system is backassed nonsense. i had two sets of passengers try to sneak in open containers last week and i got one starred twice. get some offhand, condecending email from uber, seemingly playing devils advocate bc one of them was upset about me not letting them break the law and potentially get me in legal trouble, not to mention spilling alcohol in my ride and getting me a subsequent deactivation for a false intoxication report when the next pax smells booze in my car.
> 
> i replied and told them the deal, the one stars are still there and will remain for until they cycle 500ish 5 stars later. the rating system is stupid and flawed. and if it's linked to quests then fraudulent and undeserved low ratings from entitled millenials actually affect our income. and if uber supports this system (which they do) then they are just as culpable as the pax who give out fake ratings.


Trying to sneak in open containers = cancel ride. Any time paxhole is potentially unhappy = cancel ride. No opportunity to downrate on cancelled rides.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Best Advice, Stop Caring About Your Rating.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


You could have finished the ride for free.
Handed her Money.

Promised to have ride rebated & then done so.

I have done all 3.

My mistake.
I pay.
Not passenger.
Not Uber.

Customer Satisfaction.

Learnn from this.

Rohit has Never given me trouble for asking for passenger refund.

Uber only thanks you for looking out for Customers interest.
( they never called me an idiot.)



Cold Fusion said:


> .....simply because Paying Customers are Uber's Priority to serve & protect.
> While Uber is indifferent to oversupplied disposable nonemployee Drivers
> 
> Oh, and welcome &#128591; to the Forum


customer service.
Important to Every Business.
You are New .
Uber expects a few new mistakes.

( I may be a critic of some of ubers procedures, but when i work i do my best to represent the product well)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think you should author three more threads on this subject.

That's my advise


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Nothing unfair about it.
You were incompetent.
Couldn't handle the situation. 
Premium customers pay premium rates and expect premium service. You failed.
What did you expect? A cake?


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> well maybe you need to go back to uber school and learn how to work the apps
> she was able to give you two 1 stars because you actually gave her 2 trips, not 1
> chalk it up a rookie mistake
> now go take 300 more trips so you can make the 1 stars go away


Since your new I'll give you some advice about ratings. Customers don't give a flying **** about you or your car. They just want a ride. They'll ***** a out anything. So go with your instincts. If she's a ***** and he's a dick then don't rate them good.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The sooner you learn to blow off ratings the happier you’ll be. You won’t listen and take comfort now, but eventually you will. For now enjoy the self flagellation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


There is no reason to touch the screen on the trip. It's illegal and a $500 fine where I live.

Having said that you should have finished the trip, turned in an adjustment request to uber and you would only have ONE one star.

Actually you don't KNOW if she gave you any rating at all. You're just assuming. It could have been any other pax. It could be you got all 3s and 4s for the last day.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


Is English your mother tongue?


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

One thing every driver needs to learn early. There will always be up to 5% of riders that are going to downgrade you, no matter what. It might be because you hit the brakes hard when someone pulled in front of you, or you drove too close to the dotted line on the road. You'll earn some downgrades, others will be because the pax is in a bad mood, they don't like your music or lack of it, or because you talked too much or not enough (I got hit with both of these on the same night.) 

In short, about 2% to 5% of all riders are going to complain, ALWAYS!!!!!!. Live with it and move on. Do the best you can, and accept it. If your rating stays above 4.90, be happy! At the beginning, you're going to do things that are going to get you downrated. Just learn not to make the same mistakes again. I'm over 3400 rides with a rating at around 4.95. Never been below 4.8 (I made a bunch of newbie mistakes early on) and spent what felt like forever around 4.92, then 4.93, and then 4.94 because there are always a few! 

OTOH, if you start getting more and more downgrades, then you should be looking at why. 

As for the two 1-star ratings, you actually did 2 rides. Treat it as a teachable moment. What did you learn?


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is no reason to touch the screen on the trip. It's illegal and a $500 fine where I live.
> 
> Having said that you should have finished the trip, turned in an adjustment request to uber and you would only have ONE one star.
> 
> Actually you don't KNOW if she gave you any rating at all. You're just assuming. It could have been any other pax. It could be you got all 3s and 4s for the last day.


I had to touch it to get to the directions. I realized using Uber directions is the worst one to use. They've been taking me in circles. Now I use Waze and it's much better. I know for a fact it was her because I have all 5 stars. Then two hours later. I had two 1 star ratings show up at once. Uber directions to Acme on the stupidest route going across two lanes of traffic



Another Uber Driver said:


> If you think that this is bad, wait until a customer downrates you for something that is not your fault, such as a street closure due to a fire or the GPS suddenly decides to fail. You apologise profusely; the customer assures you that she understands that it is not your fault then downrates you and leaves nasty negative feedback on top of it.
> 
> Do not get too worked up about it. Learn from your rookie mistake, run more jobs. Get back to Premium status.


Thanks, I will. I just wish Uber would treat the drivers fairly if it's a obvious pax that is out of line But I doubt they'll ever happen. Do you have to be scared to leave any kind of bad feedback about a pax What the fear of getting lashed out by a pax getting even wit u... Aztec people pile into my car I didn't even bother. Upgrading it to an Excel because if the customer seen it was more money, I'm sure there will be a chance of them leaving a less than perfect feedback.



got a p said:


> the ratings system is backassed nonsense. i had two sets of passengers try to sneak in open containers last week and i got one starred twice. get some offhand, condecending email from uber, seemingly playing devils advocate bc one of them was upset about me not letting them break the law and potentially get me in legal trouble, not to mention spilling alcohol in my ride and getting me a subsequent deactivation for a false intoxication report when the next pax smells booze in my car.
> 
> i replied and told them the deal, the one stars are still there and will remain for until they cycle 500ish 5 stars later. the rating system is stupid and flawed. and if it's linked to quests then fraudulent and undeserved low ratings from entitled millenials actually affect our income. and if uber supports this system (which they do) then they are just as culpable as the pax who give out fake ratings.


I had a passenger spill a whole gallon of vodka. In the back of my SUV I could not get anything from Uber because they wanted me to take a picture of it. I told him I can't take a picture all it is a smell. There's nothing to say. Two weeks later still smells slightly.



Zebonkey said:


> Nothing unfair about it.
> You were incompetent.
> Couldn't handle the situation.
> Premium customers pay premium rates and expect premium service. You failed.
> What did you expect? A cake?


This was not a premium ride. She's also upset because of the directions Uber took me on and she told me just to follow what it says on the screen and she still got upset.



kc ub'ing! said:


> The sooner you learn to blow off ratings the happier you'll be. You won't listen and take comfort now, but eventually you will. For now enjoy the self flagellation.


Where I live you can make a killing with the premium and premium SUV rates u get 400 for a 80 mile trip. Yep, just be a lot more careful.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


You're a noob, Uber won't bother you for a while. Just keep driving, it will come back up. Don't fret the rating, you'll drive yourself nuts. Just drive. in fact, don't even look at your rating.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


DUE TO RECOGNITION OF RATING TRANSPARENCY, WE OFFSHORE SUPPORT PERSONELL CAN'T HELP YOU. WE ARE IN INDIA AND PHILIPPINES AND UBER ONLY PAYS US $50- 100 A MONTH AND WE DON'T MAKE ENUFF TO CARE ABOUT YOUR WRONGFUL RATING OR FLAG HIT


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kevin3981 said:


> I also left her two five-star ratings on both trips and I get out and noticed they made a mess in my car. And of course Uber doesn't let you change the rating on a passenger. But a lot of Passenger to change the rating on a driver for up to a year I've read online.


Welcome to the forums.
Why low rate pax because you made an error?
If you ended the ride prematurely, to stay on the right side of pax & IF it wasn't too much further, simply drive to the destination, apologize & keep it moving.

Option #2.
When you ended the ride... turn off app so as not to get same pax which practically guaranteed low rating for both trips.

One day you'll be here giving the same advice you're getting now.



Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


&#128526; stay cool no matter what.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

not sure this would work, and I would never, but couldn't he have just finished the ride (assuming he knew where he was going) and requested a fare adjustment/review for the trip??


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


This will also show up on your credit report ☹



mbd said:


> This will also show up on your credit report ☹


I can take it off the credit report , if you pay me 489$, preferably PayPal


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

mbd said:


> This will also show up on your credit report ☹
> 
> 
> I can take it off the credit report , if you pay me 489$, preferably PayPal


Don't do that to a newbie!

This is not something that shows up on a credit report! sheesh!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Kevin3981 said:


> I had to touch it to get to the directions. I realized using Uber directions is the worst one to use. They've been taking me in circles. Now I use Waze and it's much better. I know for a fact it was her because I have all 5 stars. Then two hours later. I had two 1 star ratings show up at once. Uber directions to Acme on the stupidest route going across two lanes of traffic
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will. I just wish Uber would treat the drivers fairly if it's a obvious pax that is out of line But I doubt they'll ever happen. Do you have to be scared to leave any kind of bad feedback about a pax What the fear of getting lashed out by a pax getting even wit u... Aztec people pile into my car I didn't even bother. Upgrading it to an Excel because if the customer seen it was more money, I'm sure there will be a chance of them leaving a less than perfect feedback.
> ...


Uber is going to grind you to mince meat. I wish you luck, if this is bothering you, you are in for a rough ride going forward.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> I had a passenger spill a whole gallon of vodka. In the back of my SUV I could not get anything from Uber because they wanted me to take a picture of it. I told him I can't take a picture all it is a smell. There's nothing to say. Two weeks later still smells slightly.


Congrats - you had me going until this! Well done Mr. Troll.

The gallon of vodka was suspicious - but in your OP you mention you started RS last week. Now you have pax who spilled vodka 2 weeks ago. Bravo! &#128079;


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Why low rate pax because you made an error?
> If you ended the ride prematurely, to stay on the right side of pax & IF it wasn't too much further, simply drive to the destination, apologize & keep it moving.
> 
> ...


I did I thought everything was fine. We were going on a 20 mile trip and this happened on the first Mile and she was still in the car. She called up Uber and they refunded my money on the first part of the trip. So she actually got it for cheaper and still left me negative feedback. She was in a rush and said she was supposed to be at our destination by when I picked her up. And I was sitting out there waiting for her for five minutes till I should have just left.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Uber is going to grind you to mince meat. I wish you luck, if this is bothering you, you are in for a rough ride going forward.


I'm getting my rating back up.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Uber is going to grind you to mince meat. I wish you luck, if this is bothering you, you are in for a rough ride going forward.


I'm getting my rating back up.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Uber is going to grind you to mince meat. I wish you luck, if this is bothering you, you are in for a rough ride going forward.


Nah, man, I was just ready to drive my premium rides. I was just going to activate and tell her I got these negative feedback. That won't have to drive another 20 or 30 trips with perfect 5 Stars again to get the 4.8. I already got 15 in the last 24 hours. So I'm on my way.



DriveLV said:


> Congrats - you had me going until this! Well done Mr. Troll.
> 
> The gallon of vodka was suspicious - but in your OP you mention you started RS last week. Now you have pax who spilled vodka 2 weeks ago. Bravo! &#128079;


Yes my first night n uber could care less its aggravating last Tuesday 10 days. They say Over and over for me to take a picture of the damage. I keep explaining how do you do it? To a clear liquid would you be able to take a picture if someone spilled gasoline? On your black carpet Talking to these people like you said from the Philippines and India are the most annoying people Uber treats them like crap also.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Kevin3981 said:


> Yes my first night n uber could care less its aggravating last Tuesday 10 days. They say Over and over for me to take a picture of the damage. I keep explaining how do you do it? To a clear liquid would you be able to take a picture if someone spilled gasoline? On your black carpet Talking to these people like you said from the Philippines and India are the most annoying people Uber treats them like crap also.


Yes, take a picture. Take lots of pictures from different angles. Clear liquids do show up as wet spots that look different from dry and they know how to recognize it, provided the lighting isn't crap. Use a flash. I once got a cleaning fee for a drunk that dumped a full bottle of water on the floor in the back seat, so it can be done. It helps even more if you get a pic of the empty bottle. Even more if you get a pic of the drunk that did it.


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Not even making this up just did a call. The guy was so drunk. He puked all out the window Cuz all over them in the back seat. Let's see how Uber takes care of me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kevin3981 said:


> It's like you're at the mercy of the customer. Someone request an Uber X then they Pile in five or six people because they see you have an SUV. Then Uber adjust the ride to the xl rate after u end the call asking for a fare adjustment and you have to worry about pax getting upset n leaving u a low rating?


Dont accept x requests...



Kevin3981 said:


> Not even making this up just did a call. The guy was so drunk. He puked all out the window Cuz all over them in the back seat. Let's see how Uber takes care of me.


Thanks for posting the pics of the barf
We really appreciate that &#128513;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Post an ad on the deep web... hitman for hire....


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Post an ad on the deep web... hitman for hire....


Does the deep web allow hitman and customer to rate each other? This could be a vicious cycle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Does the deep web allow hitman and customer to rate each other? This could be a vicious cycle.


In most cases.... yes


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Ask Uber to deactivate your account. Go on about your life! You must have like under 100 rides or something at that time? One day when Uber keeps begging to come back... I don’t know like a year... you can start fresh

just drive for Lyft now if you must... the same thing will happen on Lyft... anytime people have an option to complain many will ... hence there’s a whole blog about rideshare.... comment boxes and ratings have made people oversensitive on both sides

It used to be only celebrities had to be able to handle being scrutinized by every decision......

I would suggest reading the blogs so you know what to expect but this really cannot be taught because it part of life

if you read the blogs you will become bitter, heart harden, carrying guns, bitter, hating humans calling them spending your free time thinking of Uber and weird names to call people.

life itself was never meant to be independent, that’s the first lie the devil fooled us in the garden of eden and we still fall for it this very day

You cannot win against the devils crew on your own. Start asking Holy Spirit to explain His Holy Bible to you and will find His power, He loves you, protects you, and when you’re ready grow you out of your sensitivity to bless people, love people and be blessed immensely in return.

as long as I remember whose I am and Bless His Holy Name and Bless others... this thing called life ✅✅✅

He has me! So I keep returning to Him! I know Who butters my bread! I know Who has my back! I know Who has fought all my battles! I know Who blesses!

Uber is just a platform... but people seem to turn very bitter.... the ones who do are consumed by this and that is what the enemy wants, for you to be completely distracted from communicating with your Creator

that’s a life of torment that even when you’re happy you’re waiting for the other shoe to drop!! When that shoe drops... my Holy King has me the same as t in the good, mediocre and the bad


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


There is nothing you can do after a customer gives you a low rating. You just have to suck it up and hope for better pax in the future. Are you only driving on Uber? I strongly suggest you sign up for Lyft and do rides on both platforms. My understanding is that its a lot easier to maintain a high rating on Lyft than Uber. My rating on Uber is 4.87, and my rating on Lyft is 4.99. Even if I get a bad rating on Lyft and drop by .01 or .02 points who cares when the rating is that high. Plus it bounces back really quickly when other pax give me 5 stars. For some reason when my rating goes down on Uber I feel like it takes forever for it to go up again. Another thing is one sh*tty passenger can drop your rating down but it takes many good ones to bring you back up again. Does it sound like the system is rigged against you? It is. I'm at the point where I'll only do Uber at certain times and in certain areas. I try not to pick up college kids or drunks with Uber because if I get one 1star it'll drop me down. Uber and Lyft rating system sucks and now you've learned that the hard way. Just keep doing your best, that is all you can do.


----------



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> You seem to have a thin skin and are giving a lot more power to pax ratings than you should. If you want to survive driving for Uber, you need to do a lot of reading on here before you go out and drive again. There's a lot you can learn by reading threads on here.
> 
> For example - did you know you can decline or cancel a ride? If you're worried about ratings (which you generally shouldn't need to be if you're a decent driver and brush your teeth), you should have cancelled the X ride with more than 4 pax before you even unlocked the doors (and collected your cancellation fee). The pax were trying to take advantage of you from the beginning - no good was going to come from trying to accommodate them.
> 
> ...


3 passengers came out and then they said oh, hold on. There's more.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

@Kevin3981, you do realize the words "fair" and "Uber" don't belong in the same sentence, right? Hence, just carry on anting, they will drop off eventually.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> 3 passengers came out and then they said oh, hold on. There's more.


Oh - so they are experts at this game! Did you ask them how many Uber X they ordered and cancelled before they were assigned an XL at X rates?

That's when you use your words: sorry guys, I'm only allowed to carry 4 passengers total. If they were already in the car then tell them to leave. Tell them they can order an XL instead but you aren't driving them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Babak said:


> Since your new I'll give you some advice about ratings. Customers don't give a flying @@@@ about you or your car. They just want a ride. They'll @@@@@ a out anything. So go with your instincts. If she's a @@@@@ and he's a dick then don't rate them good.


not sure why you quoted me. I'm not new, nor do I car about ratings



BuberDriver said:


> not sure this would work, and I would never, but couldn't he have just finished the ride (assuming he knew where he was going) and requested a fare adjustment/review for the trip??


yes, this is possible.uber may uber might, but you risk getting into an accident after the ride has ended but you still riding the pax



Chocoholic said:


> Don't do that to a newbie!
> 
> This is not something that shows up on a credit report! sheesh!


lol, this was a good one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm not sure how you can accidentally end a ride mid-trip. I've been driving for a while and I use Google Maps when I really need directions or I'm concerned about traffic (but I keep it in the corner of my screen and keep Uber navigation up on the whole screen). I think you need to get used to the app and dealing with passengers (being able to deescalate a bad situation) before you even consider premium rides. Premium passengers generally have much higher expectations, including expecting everything to go smoothly. Oddly enough, the only passengers that have higher expectations than premium passengers are pool passengers. 🤣


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure how you can accidentally end a ride mid-trip. I've been driving for a while and I use Google Maps when I really need directions or I'm concerned about traffic (but I keep it in the corner of my screen and keep Uber navigation up on the whole screen). I think you need to get used to the app and dealing with passengers (being able to deescalate a bad situation) before you even consider premium rides. Premium passengers generally have much higher expectations, including expecting everything to go smoothly. Oddly enough, the only passengers that have higher expectations than premium passengers are pool passengers. &#129315;


It is possible, especially for someone that isn't too familiar with the app. Sometimes, the app will also glitch while you're trying to do something and it turns into an ended trip. (Had this happen while trying to update a destination on Lyft. Had to send a legal demand letter to get paid. It was a long trip.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Chocoholic said:


> It is possible, especially for someone that isn't too familiar with the app. Sometimes, the app will also glitch while you're trying to do something and it turns into an ended trip. (Had this happen while trying to update a destination on Lyft. Had to send a legal demand letter to get paid. It was a long trip.)


I haven't ever used the Lyft app, but I have over 1200 trips on Uber and do not get how this is possible. You'd have to effectively leave the navigation screen by swiping up and then swipe right over the bar to end the trip (but if you're not near the destination you have to reconfirm drop off). You shouldn't be doing that much swiping while the vehicle is moving. I may have mistakenly assumed that the OP was using Uber and not Lyft (but I can't see the post from this screen and I'm new here &#128513.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

When you got the 2nd ping you should've declined it.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


Worse....driver.....ever......... just stop man, just stop, this isn't for you. Just because you drive fancy suv, doesn't qualify you for uber driver. You know who makes honest mistakes? People with student driving permits. Where did you got your license? I thought I never say that... but you may be just the first driver who can't do this job. I mean, my 75 year old grandma with a beatup civic has maintained rating no lower htan 4.98 for past 3 years. Hows that make you feel? I guess some of us aren't cut out even for this.

*now hopefully that broke you down*

Now that the breakdown is complete, let me rebuild you...first, you don't ever take same complaining customer twice, let that be another driver's headache. Second.... stop caring about ratings and you wont have that problem... you'll build up the average back up in no time due to small about of rides. Just keep milking that cow till you can milk no more. Have fun!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


Do not pass go ! Do not collect $200 dollars ! Go directly to Lyft site and sign up as driver. Run both apps. It's what I did after 4 years of Ubers nonsense with ratings. 4.94 with Uber, 5.0 with Lyft. Same car same driver.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

theMezz said:


> The hardest part of being an Uber driver is not F'ing hating all people of this earth
> Most of them are selfish, scum parasites.
> 
> f'ers that they all are!


A delivery order never slammed my door. Just sayin'.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Go into your trip history. Find her trips. Press that help button against each trip. Give her one star ratings on both of the trips. You don't need a reason to justify it, you just need to edit your rating of her within a brief period (3 days?).


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Guess it was a little clumsy uber navigation seems to not take the best route to a destination. It had me going in a circle at first. I started using Google navigation it seems to take better more direct routes


Never ever ever use Guber nav. It's the worst. On the positive side you do sound like the perfect brainless &#128028; that Gubes seems too love. I'm still wrapping my head around how you ended the trip midtrip. Gotta get better control of those sausages....


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

use a friend's phone and order rides and give yourself 5 ***** and pat in the back. 

many pax will look at you as a second class citizen, not even worth a footnote in their lives. you need to do what you need to do to command that respect in your car.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

QBN_PC said:


> Go into your trip history. Find her trips. Press that help button against each trip. Give her one star ratings on both of the trips. You don't need a reason to justify it, you just need to edit your rating of her within a brief period (3 days?).


Please post a pic on how to change an Uber rating a day later.i'm sure everybody here would like to see how you accomplish that impossible task.
Is there something new in the App nobody knows about?
Or am I the only 1 that doesn't know?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> Please post a pic on how to change an Uber rating a day later.i'm sure everybody here would like to see how you accomplish that impossible task.
> Is there something new in the App nobody knows about?
> Or am I the only 1 that doesn't know?


That will cost ya $999.99 . (and a lot of other tips on how to make $2,400/wk)


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


I went thru this too. Here is my slightly more seasoned viewpoint (compared to my original self).

I still pay attention to my rating. It still bugs me and sometimes downright pisses me off when I get a crappy rating. But, I have developed a bit more of a callus feeling to it. Now when I happens, I am mad for a moment and then let it go. I find that my life is much more peaceful when I don't dwell on some rider that got up on the wrong side of the bed and took it out on the driver because they hit a bump in the road or something equally stupid.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> A newbie doing premium rides. Yeah, this will be a quick deactivation. The reasoning for this is the driver has zero accountability with his excuse that it's the app. I know Uber does a great job with its app and has controls in place to ensure rides are not ended unintentionally. I am pretty sure the ant has that adrenaline flowing and is not thinking when tapping and swiping on the app.
> 
> Your best bet is to drive bar close or high volume areas on the lower platforms and figure out the apo and how you will manage rides. This will provide two things that you need which is experience with the app and volume to being in mode ratings to offset your shitty rating.


No, OP is a newbie doing X rides with an SUV. -o:



New2This said:


> You were so triggered by two 1* that you had to make two threads? One thread for each 1*?





New2This said:


> One thread for each 1*.


Ooooooh, nice, 2 replies for 2 posts : >


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Ooooooh, nice, 2 replies for 2 posts : >


It seemed fitting


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

New2This said:


> It seemed fitting


Nobody can ever accuse New of not responding in kind...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DriveLV said:


> In the words of RainMan (from the 2020 remake) .... "Waze ... Definitely Waze."
> 
> You get options that show mileage and time estimates. Take your most profitable pick from there.


Waze takes u on back roads and many unnecessary turns just to save 5 seconds. Very immature IMO. Waze has waze to go before being crowned "definitely waze"


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Keep expectations low. 99% are great peeps, but 1% are teachers. Teaching you everyone is not nice.

Remember karma is definite just as gravity. So rest assured she's getting rated in life somewhere

But, if it weren't for karma, I would love to kick her in the face.

Just sayin .....


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Please post a pic on how to change an Uber rating a day later.i'm sure everybody here would like to see how you accomplish that impossible task.
> Is there something new in the App nobody knows about?
> Or am I the only 1 that doesn't know?


I'm not posting a series of screenshots while at my day job. But, to get there you:

View the trip
Press the ? at the top right corner
Trip Issues and Adjustments
Issue with a Rider
I want to change my rating for a rider


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


Yes, it was an honest mistake, take heart, you won't make that again. But you will make many more. Yes, "1s" suck, but not for long, they drop off after 500 rides. It's part of the job. You can use a navigation app like "Google Waze" and if you accidentally end the ride early, just don't say anything to your PAX. It will still be in your nav system. They'll think they are pulling one over on you. When the ride is over after they get out. Contact Uber Support tell them you accidentally ended the ride early. (Every Uber Driver has done this, or will eventually). They will adjust the fare and charge the PAX (and pay you accordingly). Don't fret the small stuff, and just know, it's all small stuff.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

QBN_PC said:


> I'm not posting a series of screenshots while at my day job. But, to get there you:
> 
> View the trip
> Press the ? at the top right corner
> ...


No longer. Uber removed that option long ago...










But, passenger can change their Rating of driver forever.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> No longer. Uber removed that option long ago...


Must be a regional thing. I still have that function, and I use it it every week or two.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


The whole rating system needs to be revamped. It's horribly disadvantaged to the driver. Unfair and maddening. I'm not in the mood to drive anyone at all when someone wrongly rates me. A couple of weeks ago some guy from the country club gave me a 2 star rating for flying through a yellow light (not against the law right?) and some minor breaking during rush hour traffic on the highway. He's about to get on an airplane going 300 miles an hour but can't handle a little rush hour auto turbulence? ORDER A LIMO PEOPLE!. I'm not your limo ride!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BuberDriver said:


> not sure this would work, and I would never, but couldn't he have just finished the ride (assuming he knew where he was going) and requested a fare adjustment/review for the trip??


Yes. I already told him that.



MajorBummer said:


> Please post a pic on how to change an Uber rating a day later.i'm sure everybody here would like to see how you accomplish that impossible task.
> Is there something new in the App nobody knows about?
> Or am I the only 1 that doesn't know?


It used to be in the app. It was taken away I thought in all markets, but apparently some folks still have it.



freddieman said:


> Waze takes u on back roads and many unnecessary turns just to save 5 seconds. Very immature IMO. Waze has waze to go before being crowned "definitely waze"


Waze is great if you take it with a grain of salt. Follow it blindly and it will put you trying to make a left turn across 3 lanes of heavtpy traffic to avoid sitting at a light for a minute.

Many people follow GPS apps blindly and that's when they get in trouble.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

QBN_PC said:


> Must be a regional thing. I still have that function, and I use it it every week or two.
> View attachment 414945


i wish!!!!


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Kevin3981 said:


> Yes, I do have another job. I'm just doing this part-time, but it's still very aggravating.


Don't worry. You'll toughen up once you'll reach the Gold Pro status.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

QBN_PC said:


> Must be a regional thing. I still have that function, and I use it it every week or two.
> View attachment 414945


You also have 'Priority Support' - so I'm guessing you are Diamond, or the likes. Maybe because of that..?


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> You also have 'Priority Support' - so I'm guessing you are Diamond, or the likes. Maybe because of that..?


Diamond, but I still had it at lower levels.

I only hit diamond a week before the January cut-off. First time.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

How would you rate your driver that took you on one trip for the price of two trips and made you waste time calling Uber? 

I agree with whomever said to suck it up and get a few hundred more rides under your belt. I've still got a one star because I missed an exit, it was my fault, seemed a bit harsh, but SH!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

QBN_PC said:


> Diamond, but I still had it at lower levels.
> 
> I only hit diamond a week before the January cut-off. First time.


Thanks for clarification. :coolio:


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


I doubt her rating showed up that quickly. It usually takes a few days. Never ding the customer for your mistake. Own up to your mistake. I would have taken her to her destination with the app off and worked it out with Uber at the end. They will work with you up to a point. I would never have allowed the customer to contact Uber to fix things. And just remember, you are not the first or last person to hit the wrong button.

I did something similar when I started with Lyft. There are just too many buttons to push! I hit the cancel button at the end of the ride by mistake. Lyft paid me after I called, but they made it clear that they wouldn't pay me if I made the same mistake in the future. So learn from this mistake. The more you drive, the better you'll become. None of this stuff is the end of the world.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Kevin3981 said:


> Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
> So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.
> 
> Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..
> ...


Nothing you can do bro

Sorry bro just keep pushing

We all get Fvcked sometimes

Just try not to get Double Penetrated &#129305;&#129305;


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude, you're at a 4.6, a 4.6 for shits sake. If that is not a omen telling you to find something else to do, I don't know what is,


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin3981 said:


> Did not know she was leaving me a 1 star rating they both popped up a few hours later


Run, sweet young thing. Run fast and hard. Find another part-time gig. Like security guard, which is what I did and I love it. Very little stress, they provide the uniform, regular work. The wear and tear on your car isn't worth it, the wear and tear on your psyche is definitely not worth it. Please. Even working McDonalds pays better from what I understand.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Kevin3981 said:


> Yes, I do have another job. I'm just doing this part-time, but it's still very aggravating.


Pro tip:

Dont look at your ratings. Just provide a good service. It will level out.

Ive been doing this about 3yrs. 
When i did it full time last year. I saw it flux between 4.89 - 4.97

Stop focusing on the stars. It does no good. Clearly you admited you messed up. Soooo the 1stars are your fault.

Its sad that the customer 1 stared you twice...just cause u messed up once.

Well.. If you picked her up or dropped her off at her house.. You can always do a "returned item" fee and then snap a pic of a cheap coffee mug at there front door.

Trust me. It works. Just.... Dont do it more than twice per month.



Smell My Finger said:


> Dude, you're at a 4.6, a 4.6 for shits sake. If that is not a omen telling you to find something else to do, I don't know what is,


He said he was new. When your new your ratings will flux prettt heavy. I recall mine being as low as 4.5 in the first 2 months i drove and then shooting up to 4.8 after that. It takes about 6 months before youll see your ratings level out. But again... Dont pay attention to ratings. Just.. Keep a clean car and give a good ride


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

This is why never ever ever use Uber own navigation


----------

